# new liskerd tournament



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

anybudy going to the tournament this weekend?


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

For all those coming we will try and make it another good shoot for everybody this year.
The targets are out (hopefully the bears will leave them alone tonight) and the fresh burgers and sausages have been picked up from the butcher so we are ready for everybody.
We changed a few lanes around again this year just to keep things interesting, we don't want to give away all of our lanes for next years provincials.

Hope to see many of you at the shoot tomorrow.

Don


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

Was a awesome shoot, Had a good time , The food was also very good.


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

What a great shoot!....as always.

Very challanging course. Tough to get the yardages nailed down.

Thanks to Don, Norm and Greg and all the others who helped out. Things went off without a hitch.

Can't wait for the provincials next year!


----------



## HyperFlow (Jul 25, 2009)

JDoupe said:


> What a great shoot!....as always.
> 
> Very challanging course. Tough to get the yardages nailed down.
> 
> ...


That was a awesome group on that long range shot at the end. I didnt want to try in fear of breaking arrows. Victory hv arnt the best arrow to slam in the dirt


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Would not have been a problem.....it was all sand behind there.

Easy on the arrows.


----------



## dcraw (May 16, 2005)

Thanks to all that came out to our shoot this year. 

I wanted to thank everybody that came from close by or made the drive here this year and helped support our club. 

I also wanted to congartulate Jim Barber for not only being the closest shot to the dot on our deer at the long distance novelty shoot but also for being such a great supporter that he donated his winnings back to the club.

Thanks,

Don


----------



## #1 big archer (Mar 21, 2008)

*Thanks Don*

:shade:It was a great shoot and I enjoyed myself a lot. I took a few pointers on the way the course was setup and intend on using it on this Moose Shoot ... with a few extras... Hope to see you here!

(( oh and by the way don't do like I did -- get your rest the night before...lol))


----------

